# Black Forest = Μέλας Δρυμός. Άλλο;



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2011)

Πάλι από το _Top Gear_, χθες στον ΣΚΑΪ (ανάμεσα σ' αρκετά ακόμη ολισθήματα): Το _Black Forest_ (_Μέλας Δρυμός_) έγινε «Μαύρο Δάσος».


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2011)

For the record, δεν με ενοχλεί το Μαύρος Δάσος. Πιστεύω δε πως ο μέσος Έλληνας δεν καταλαβαίνει καν τι σημαίνει Μέλας Δρυμός. Το Δρυμός, άντε να το ερμηνεύσει βάσει του Εθνικού Δρυμού, αν είναι του ανώτερου μορφωτικού στρώματος. Το Μέλας, αποκλείεται, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Όσο για να το κλίνει στις άλλες πτώσεις... Μαύρο Δάσος δαγκωτό, λοιπόν. Και σπαρτιατικό μαυροζούμι επίσης...


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 31, 2011)

Θα διαφωνήσω με τον φίλτατο Κώστα, συντασσόμενος με τον Ζαζ εν προκειμένω. Ο "Μέλας Δρυμός" (κι ο ζωμός και τα υπόλοιπα) είναι απολύτως εδραιωμένη απόδοση. Ειδικά η λέξη "μέλας" νομίζω ότι είναι κατανοητή σε πολύ ευρύτερα στρώματα του πληθυσμού: εδώ έχουμε τόσους "μελανόλευκους" σε ποδόσφαιρο και μπάσκετ (http://www.google.com/search?q=Μελα...t:*&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1). Δεν νομίζω ότι όλοι οι οπαδοί λ.χ. του Πιερικού ή του Απόλλωνα Πατρών μπορούν να χαρακτηρισθούν ως "ανώτερου μορφωτικού επιπέδου".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2011)

Κώστα, εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε σ' έναν έφηβο που έβλεπε εκείνη τη στιγμή την εκπομπή κι άκουσε (ή μάλλον: διάβασε) ότι «ταξίδι με GT στην Ευρώπη σημαίνει Κυανή Ακτή και Μαύρο Δάσος». Εντάξει, για την Κυανή Ακτή έχει ακούσει, αλλά το Μαύρο Δάσος τού κεντρίζει το ενδιαφέρον κι αποφασίζει να ψάξει να δει τι είναι. Πιθανότατα θα καταλήξει ότι ο Κλάρκσον αναφερόταν στο δικό μας Νυμφαίο.  Αφού είναι παγιωμένη η ονομασία Μέλας Δρυμός, τόσο δύσκολο είναι να παραδεχτείς πως πρόκειται όντως για λάθος; Εσύ όταν μεταφράζεις ιστορικά βιβλία που αναφέρονται στην περιοχή, «Μαύρο Δάσος» βάζεις; Και μήπως την Κυανή Ακτή την λες «Μπλε Ακτή» για ευχερέστερη κατανόηση; Στο φινάλε, ας μην είμαστε και τόσο άδικοι προς τον κόσμο — δεν είναι οι άνθρωποι (ακροατές, τηλεθεατές, αναγνώστες) πια κι εντελώς ηλίθιοι! Και για τον μέλανα ζωμό έχουν ακούσει στο σχολείο, και το μελάνι ξέρουν ότι είναι μαυριδερό, και το μελάνωμα επικίνδυνο, και η μελανίνη αυτό που μας μαυρίζει. Γιατί μετά μαζευόμαστε και κλαιγόμαστε ότι η τηλεόραση βγάζει προγράμματα για ένα όλο και πιο ηλίθιο κοινό...


----------



## Marinos (Jan 31, 2011)

Κι εγώ ψηφίζω Μέλανα Δρυμό -αλλά πάλι, μου ήρθε αμέσως στο μυαλό ο στίχος Εγώ ο Μπέρτολντ Μπρεχτ από τα μαύρα δάση...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cztK2Z6P4eI


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2011)

Το θέμα με τον Μέλανα Δρυμό είναι πόσοι γνωρίζουν ότι έδωσε το όνομά του...







στην τούρτα Μπλακ Φόρεστ (γερμανιστί Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte, λινκ προς την αγγλική γουίκη).

Εδιτ: Δαίμαν με τάπωσες!


----------



## Marinos (Jan 31, 2011)

> Εδιτ: Δαίμαν με τάπωσες!



Αυτό πάει στις γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες; ;)


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Αυτό πάει στις γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες; ;)


 
Καλημέρα. 
Κι εγώ απόρησα (είναι δυνατόν να ταπώσεις εφταπλάσιο και να μην το καταλάβεις. 
Μάλλον ήταν ένα slip of the tongue λάιβ, εν τω γίγνεσθαι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2011)

Μπα, είναι παβλοφοτέτοιο (γιουτουμπάκι μη γαλλικό  = Δαίμαν εν γωνία), με μπόλικη από το αλτστάλλο...

Και πού να πω ότι τώρα, μόλις τώρα, συνειδητοποίησα ότι τον Μπρεχτ τον πόσταρε ο Μαρίνος (και φυσικά τώρα κατάλαβα και την απορία του και... και...).


----------



## Marinos (Jan 31, 2011)

Εγώ το κατάλαβα το παβλοφοτέτοιο. Έχουμε και μεις κουλτούρα, χερ ντόκτορ, όχι μόνον ο Δαεμάνος! Ορίστε μας! :)

(μια και λέμε για γκάφες, τρεις φορές χρειάστηκε να κάνω edit για να γράψω Δαεμάνος: τη μια Δεαμάνος, την άλλη Δαεμένος, μόνο Δεμένος δεν έγραψα...)


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2011)

Γι' αυτό είπα "for the record", γιατί ήξερα ότι θα μειοψηφήσω. Το Μέλας Δρυμός θα το έγραφα, βεβαίως, αλλά φτύνοντας την κακιά μου μοίρα, που είμαι αναγκασμένος να το γράψω.

Η λογική του μελανιού, της μελανίνης κλπ. δεν με πείθει. Τα ίδια έλεγαν και για την αρωγή, τότε. "Μα δεν έχουν ακούσει για το Ταμείο Αρωγής;" Όσο για το αν καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος το νόημα του όρου (υπάρχει βέβαια και η θεωρία ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν καταλαβαίνει ότι σημαίνει Μαύρος Δάσος, αρκεί που καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι κάτι στη Βαυαρία), μόνο μια αντικειμενική έρευνα θα το αποδείκνυε, και όχι οι δικές μας πιθανολογήσεις. Το ερώτημα θα μπορούσε να είναι "Δρυμός" σημαίνει "Δάσος" ή "Όρος"; Εγώ, ας πούμε, μέχρι κάποια ηλικία φανταζόμουν ένα Μαύρο Όρος, όχι Δάσος. Δεν σημαίνει ότι ήμουν ηλίθιος ή αμόρφωτος. Κάποιος άλλος, θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί το μέλι ή τη μελάσσα. Κάποιος άλλος, ίσως κάτι άλλο. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ο όρος αποτελεί ένα οικτρό απολειφάδι μιας οικτρής γλωσσικά εποχής. Αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.

Το ότι το "Μέλας Δρυμός" είναι καθιερωμένη έκφραση δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει μέσα από τη χρήση, και το "Μαύρος Δάσος" να γίνει εξίσου καθιερωμένος όρος κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον. Και ο έφηβος που βλέπει την εκπομπή να διαβάσει Μαύρος Δάσος και να σκεφτεί όχι το Νυμφαίο αλλά τη Βαυαρία. Δεν βλέπω τι το αθέμιτο. Αλλά πώς θα γίνει αυτό, αν κάποιοι δεν αποφασίσουν "να μην παραδεχτούν ότι είναι λάθος"; Αν ψάξουμε, πιστεύω ότι θα βρούμε αρκετές περιπτώσεις καθαρευουσιάνικων αποδόσεων γεωγραφικών ονομάτων που εντέλει αντικαταστάθηκαν από δημοτικά ονόματα.

Όσο για τον "μέλανα ζωμό", Ρογέριε, έβαλα ένα γελαστό μουτράκι δίπλα, για να δείξω ότι κάνω χιούμορ.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, συμφωνείτε ότι διαφωνώ, όπερ εβουλόμην δείξαι! :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 31, 2011)

Συγνώμη, αλλά από πού κι ως πού είναι καθιερωμένος ο "Μέλας Δρυμός"; Στη χρήση, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία λέει "Μέλανας Δρυμός", όπως άλλωστε και "μέλανας ζωμός".


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2011)

Costas said:


> [...]
> Αν ψάξουμε, πιστεύω ότι θα βρούμε αρκετές περιπτώσεις καθαρευουσιάνικων αποδόσεων γεωγραφικών ονομάτων που εντέλει αντικαταστάθηκαν από δημοτικά ονόματα.


 
Και τούμπαλιν, αστρονομικώς: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3965



Marinos said:


> Εγώ το κατάλαβα το παβλοφοτέτοιο. Έχουμε και μεις κουλτούρα, χερ ντόκτορ, όχι μόνον ο Δαεμάνος! Ορίστε μας! :)
> 
> (μια και λέμε για γκάφες, τρεις φορές χρειάστηκε να κάνω edit για να γράψω Δαεμάνος: τη μια Δεαμάνος, την άλλη Δαεμένος, μόνο Δεμένος δεν έγραψα...)


 
Κουλτούρα, ποια κουλτούρα; Πού την έχω, ρε παιδιά, στο συκώτι; 
Γιατρέ μου, είναι βαριά αυτή η ασθένεια; Σε παρακαλώ, μη μου κόψεις τη ρακή και τσι χοχλιούς! 
Call me Ισμαέλ, Ισμαΐλ, Ισμαήλ, Ιμέιλ... Νίκο!


----------



## Marinos (Jan 31, 2011)

> Κουλτούρα, ποια κουλτούρα; Πού την έχω, ρε παιδιά, στο συκώτι;
> Γιατρέ μου, είναι βαριά αυτή η ασθένεια; Σε παρακαλώ, μη μου κόψεις τη ρακή και τσι χοχλιούς!


Μπα, εγώ που την έχω όπως φαίνεται δεν τάχω κόψει (λες γιαυτό; ).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2011)

sarant said:


> Συγνώμη, αλλά από πού κι ως πού είναι καθιερωμένος ο "Μέλας Δρυμός"; Στη χρήση, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία λέει "Μέλανας Δρυμός", όπως άλλωστε και "μέλανας ζωμός".


Όσον αφορά εμένα, το _μέλανας_ αποτελεί τη φυσιολογική εξέλιξη του _μέλας_ και γι' αυτό στο μυαλό μου το Μέλας Δρυμός (ή ζωμός) που γράφουμε (έστω, ακόμη) οι περισσότεροι και το Μέλανας Δρυμός (ή ζωμός) που λέμε οι περισσότεροι είναι εκδήλωση του ίδιου πράγματος (και, sarant, μην κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις ): Ότι δηλαδή δεν το λέμε ούτε Μαύρο Δάσος ούτε μαυροζούμι, αλλά έτσι όπως αυτά εδραιώθηκαν να (και μάθαμε ότι) λέγονται, με σταδιακή ενίσχυση του φαινομένου όπου η αιτιατική τού τριτόκλιτου αρσενικού γίνεται βάση για σχηματισμό κανονικοποιημένης ονομαστικής.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2011)

Costas said:


> Το ερώτημα θα μπορούσε να είναι "Δρυμός" σημαίνει "Δάσος" ή "Όρος"; Εγώ, ας πούμε, μέχρι κάποια ηλικία φανταζόμουν ένα Μαύρο Όρος, όχι Δάσος. Δεν σημαίνει ότι ήμουν ηλίθιος ή αμόρφωτος.


Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το λες αυτό, αφού ο Μέλας Δρυμός οροσειρά είναι. Ναι, δρυμός σημαίνει δάσος, αλλά «Μέλας Δρυμός» είναι τοπωνυμικό συγκεκριμένης οροσειράς στη Βάδη-Βυρτεμβέργη.


----------



## sarant (Jan 31, 2011)

Ζαζ, καμιά αντίρρηση σε όσα λες εκτός από το ότι οι περισσότεροι γράφουν "Μέλας". Πιθανώς σήμερα οι περισσότεροι να γράφουν "Μέλανας". Οπότε δεν είναι (πια) καθιερωμένη έκφραση το "Μέλας" αλλά το "Μέλανας" ή έστω και οι δυο.

Και έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι προκρίθηκε ο εκδημοτικισμός της λέξης από τη μεταγλώττισή της.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ζαζ, καμιά αντίρρηση σε όσα λες εκτός από το ότι οι περισσότεροι γράφουν "Μέλας". Πιθανώς σήμερα οι περισσότεροι να γράφουν "Μέλανας". Οπότε δεν είναι (πια) καθιερωμένη έκφραση το "Μέλας" αλλά το "Μέλανας" ή έστω και οι δυο.


Sarant, συγγνώμη που θα σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά από το «πιθανώς» σήμερα οι περισσότεροι να γράφουν _Μέλανας_, μέχρι το είναι πια «καθιερωμένη» έκφραση το _Μέλανας_ στη θέση τού _Μέλας_, το άλμα είναι τεράστιο. Και θα σου εξηγήσω αμέσως το γιατί το λέω αυτό: Κατ' αρχάς υπάρχει το «(μόνο) μια αντικειμενική έρευνα θα το αποδείκνυε, και όχι οι δικές μας πιθανολογήσεις» που προείπε ο Κώστας.

Στη συνέχεια, έστω ότι ένας άνθρωπος που γράφει σήμερα (είτε είναι επαγγελματίας γραφιάς είτε όχι) φτάνει στο επίμαχο σημείο που πρέπει να αναφερθεί στον Μέλανα Δρυμό. «Τώρα τούτο είναι Μέλας ή Μέλανας;» αναρωτιέται, οπότε σκέφτεται: «άσε μην γίνει καμία στραβή — καλύτερα είναι να συμβουλευτώ κάποιο λεξικό». Ανοίγει λοιπόν το ΛΝΕΓ, και βρίσκει μόνον το _μέλας_. «Ας δω και στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, που 'ναι πιο καινούργιο» σκέφτεται — αλλά κι εκεί μόνον _μέλας_ υπάρχει. «Ρε μπας και το 'χει το ΛΣΓ, που 'ναι και σχολικό;» έχει την απορία — αλλά κι εκεί μόνον _μέλας_ υπάρχει. «Καλά, θα το 'χει το ΛΚΝ που 'ναι καλύτερο σ' αυτά» κάνει μια νέα σκέψη — αλλά κι εκεί μόνον _μέλας_ υπάρχει. «Ρε συ αφού το λέμε, πώς γίνεται να μην το 'χουν — για να δω και στο ΜΕΛ που τα 'χει κάτι τέτοια» είναι η επόμενη σκέψη του — αλλά κι εκεί μόνον _μέλας_ υπάρχει. «Βρε δεν ανοίγω και τον Κοραή, πού ξέρεις;» λέει πάνω στην απόγνωσή του — αλλά κι εκεί μόνον _μέλας_ υπάρχει.

Κατόπιν βάζει μπροστά τα μεγάλα μέσα, αφού έχει πια αρχίσει σοβαρά ν' αμφιβάλλει για το αν είναι σωστό ή όχι που λέει _Μέλανας_, καθότι κανένα λεξικό απ' τα έξι (!) που συμβουλεύτηκε δεν του δίνει δίκιο. Κατεβάζει τις εγκυκλοπαίδειες, αρχίζοντας από μια που εκδόθηκε το 2010 (και συνεχίζει και στο '11) και απευθύνεται αποκλειστικά σε μαθητές δημοτικού (το τονίζω: δημοτικού) και γυμνασίου, την _Α-Ω National Geographic Μεγάλη Μαθητική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_: κι εκεί βρίσκει μόνον _Μέλας Δρυμός_ (λήμμα _Γερμανία_ — δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστό λήμμα για την οροσειρά ή το κρατίδιο). Στη συνέχεια κοιτά το _Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Εικονογραφημένο Λεξικό Oxford_ (εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα, 2004), στο οποίο υπάρχει λήμμα _Μέλας Δρυμός_ (μόνο).

Γις πες μου, βρε sarant, μετά απ' όλ' αυτά (και δεδομένου ότι η ελληνική λεξικογραφία έχει την τάση να είναι περισσότερο ρυθμιστική παρά περιγραφική), πόσο μεγάλο πιστεύεις εσύ ότι θα είναι το ποσοστό εκείνων που θα κάνουν πίσω και δεν θα γράψουν (γιατί για γραφή μιλάμε) τελικά _Μέλανας_, αλλά _Μέλας_;


ΥΓ Υπάρχει, ωστόσο, ένα λεξικό που έχει το _Μέλανας_. Να δω αν θα το βρείτε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το λες αυτό, αφού ο Μέλας Δρυμός οροσειρά είναι. Ναι, δρυμός σημαίνει δάσος, αλλά «Μέλας Δρυμός» είναι τοπωνυμικό συγκεκριμένης οροσειράς στη Βάδη-Βυρτεμβέργη.


Το λέω για να δείξω ότι η σημασία της λέξης Δρυμός είναι αδιαφανής, σε αντίθεση με το Δάσος, το Forest, το Wald και λοιπά. Άσχετα με το αν αναφέρεται σε δάσος ή σε οροσειρά.


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2011)

Ζαζ, ο δικός μου άνθρωπος που γράφει είναι ο Μήτσος, ο οποίος δεν ανοίγει λεξικά αλλά γκουγκλίζει και βρίσκει 64.900 Μέλανας Δρυμός και 3.160 Μέλας Δρυμός. Οπότε θεωρεί εντελώς παράλογο να θεωρείται καθιερωμένος ο μειοψηφικός τύπος. Κατά παραχώρηση προς τον φίλο του (τον άνθρωπο του παραδείγματός σου) δέχεται ότι και οι δυο εκφράσεις είναι εξίσου καθιερωμένες σε σύγκριση με την "Μαύρο Δάσος", αλλά μεταξύ των δύο θεωρεί "πιο καθιερωμένη" τη συχνότερη.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2011)

Sarant, νόμιζα ότι ο Μήτσος σου ήταν πλέον υποψιασμένος, οπότε συνεχίζει να δει σε ποιο νούμερο σταματάνε _πραγματικά_ οι γκουγκλεύσεις: 338 _Μέλανας Δρυμός_ έναντι 298 _Μέλας Δρυμός_. Όχι και καμιά τρελή μειοψηφία, τελικά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2011)

Costas said:


> Το λέω για να δείξω ότι η σημασία της λέξης Δρυμός είναι αδιαφανής, σε αντίθεση με το Δάσος, το Forest, το Wald και λοιπά. Άσχετα με το αν αναφέρεται σε δάσος ή σε οροσειρά.


Ίσως γι' αυτό και βολεύει περισσότερο, μέσα στην αδιαφάνειά της: Κανείς δεν ενοχλείται που ένα δάσος χρησιμοποιείται τοπωνυμικά για ένα βουνό.


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Sarant, νόμιζα ότι ο Μήτσος σου ήταν πλέον υποψιασμένος, οπότε συνεχίζει να δει σε ποιο νούμερο σταματάνε _πραγματικά_ οι γκουγκλεύσεις: 338 _Μέλανας Δρυμός_ έναντι 298 _Μέλας Δρυμός_. Όχι και καμιά τρελή μειοψηφία, τελικά.



Ο Μήτσος δέχεται την ένσταση, αλλά λέει ότι και πάλι πλειοψηφία είναι. Και ρωτάει: το "πλέον" θα πει "πιο" ή "πια";


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2011)

Συμμεριζόμενη τα παφλοφικά του Δόχτορα,να πω ότι εγώ το γλυκό το ήξερα τούρτα μέλανας δρυμός, και μετά έφυγα για μερικά χρόνια κι όταν γύρισα είχε γίνει μπλακ φόρεστ, που είναi η αγγλική μετάφραση του ονόματος του γερμανικού γλυκού Schwarzwälderkirsch-torte


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ο Μήτσος δέχεται την ένσταση, αλλά λέει ότι και πάλι πλειοψηφία είναι. Και ρωτάει: το "πλέον" θα πει "πιο" ή "πια";


Το "πλέον" θα πει εδώ "πια": http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1650. Αλλά, βρε αχάριστε , εδώ σου έκανα ολόκληρη μεταλεξικογραφική μελέτη (άλλος με δυο-τρεις τέτοιες λέξεις θα έκανε ολόκληρη δημοσίευση συνεδρίου ;)) για το πώς μια λέξη που λέγεται απ' όλους και γράφεται από ουκ ολίγους λείπει απ' όλα τα σύγχρονα λεξικά, κι εσύ αυτό το αφήνεις ασχολίαστο. :)

Α, είπαμε: Λείπει απ' όλα τα λεξικά εκτός από ένα, αλλά δεν είδα κανέναν να προσπαθεί να το βρει ποιο είναι.



SBE said:


> Συμμεριζόμενη τα παφλοφικά του Δόχτορα,να πω ότι εγώ το γλυκό το ήξερα τούρτα μέλανας δρυμός, και μετά έφυγα για μερικά χρόνια κι όταν γύρισα είχε γίνει μπλακ φόρεστ, που είναi η αγγλική μετάφραση του ονόματος του γερμανικού γλυκού Schwarzwälderkirsch-torte.


Ξερωγώ, βρε SBE, εγώ είμαι μεγαλύτερός σου και ανέκαθεν μπλακ φόρεστ το θυμάμαι το γλυκό.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2011)

Κι εγώ που είμαι μεγαλύτερη κι απ' τους δυο σας, δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ τούρτα Μέλανας Δρυμός, μόνο Μπλακ Φόρεστ.


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Το "πλέον" θα πει εδώ "πια": http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1650. Αλλά, βρε αχάριστε , εδώ σου έκανα ολόκληρη μεταλεξικογραφική μελέτη (άλλος με δυο-τρεις τέτοιες λέξεις θα έκανε ολόκληρη δημοσίευση συνεδρίου ;)) για το πώς μια λέξη που λέγεται απ' όλους και γράφεται από ουκ ολίγους λείπει απ' όλα τα σύγχρονα λεξικά, κι εσύ αυτό το αφήνεις ασχολίαστο. :)
> 
> Α, είπαμε: Λείπει απ' όλα τα λεξικά εκτός από ένα, αλλά δεν είδα κανέναν να προσπαθεί να το βρει ποιο είναι.



Ευτυχώς που με παρέπεμψες εκεί και ξαναέκανα το τεστ του σολιπσισμού.

Να το πάρει το ποτάμι ως προς το λεξικό;


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2011)

Η Magenta δίνει _Μέλανας Δρυμός_ για το _Black Forest_ (στο λήμμα _forest_) και η Livepedia δίνει _Ζωμός μέλανας_ (αλλά _Μέλας Δρυμός_). 

Σε κάποια σχολικά βιβλία για το _Φυσικό περιβάλλον της Ευρώπης_ βρίσκουμε επίσης _Μέλανας Δρυμός_. Λίγα είναι αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2011)

Νίκελ, εννοούσα έντυπο λεξικό. Πρόκειται για το Collins English-Greek Dictionary (έκδοση του 1997), ένα λεξικό που γράφτηκε σε συνεργασία με το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών και αποδεικνύεται εξαίρετο σε πολλά πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2011)

Πάντως, και αυτό και τα δικά μου ευρήματα ανήκουν στα στραβοπατήματα. Δεν έχουμε δηλαδή συνειδητή δημιουργία λήμματος *_μέλανας_ σε ελληνικό ή ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό. Έχουμε καταλάβει σε τι οφείλεται το πρόβλημα και ξέρουμε ότι όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από την καθαρεύουσα και λιγοστεύουν οι σχολικές ώρες των αρχαίων, θα στραπατσάρουμε ό,τι είναι έξω από τα καλούπια της καθημερινής γλώσσας. Που δεν σημαίνει πάντα ότι το ασχημαίνουμε, μόνο ότι το χύνουμε σε νέα καλούπια. Τα λεξικά θα έρθουν τελευταία, να _επικυρώσουν_ την αλλαγή, αφού αυτός είναι ο ρόλος τους. Γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, όσοι θέλουμε να τα έχουμε καλά με αυτά που λένε τα λεξικά για να έχουμε ήσυχο το κεφάλι μας, θα ξεστρατίζουμε μόνο όταν βλέπουμε όλο τον κόσμο να έχει ξεστρατίσει προς άλλη κατεύθυνση ή πάρουμε το πράσινο φως από τα λεξικά. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχουμε λεξικά που να αντιδρούν με τις απαραίτητες ταχύτητες. Γι 'αυτό θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε φορείς εγκυρότητας με καλύτερα αντανακλαστικά και με το βλέμμα στραμμένο στο μέλλον.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2011)

Η αμηχανία με το _μέλας_ πιστεύω ότι αναδεικνύεται εντονότερα όχι τόσο στις πτώσεις πέραν της ονομαστικής όσο στα παραθετικά: Εννοώ, δηλαδή, ότι ακόμη και ο πλέον συνειδητοποιημένος καθαρολόγος στον σχηματισμό των πτώσεων μάλλον δεν θα πει _μελάντερος_ και _μελάντατος_, που είναι ο συγκριτικός και ο υπερθετικός βαθμός αντίστοιχα (βλ. εδώ).

Αν ανοίξουμε τον Δημητράκο θα δούμε ότι στο λήμμα _μέλας_ αναφέρει και τα ομαλότερα παραθετικά _μελανώτερος_ και _μελανώτατος_. Ωστόσο, τυχόν σχηματισμός τού _μελανώτερος_ (ελληνιστικός τύπος, στον Στράβωνα) από το _μελάντερος_ είναι αδύνατος φωνητικά. Όπως λέει λοιπόν και ο Dr Moshe, ήδη στους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους δημιουργήθηκε ο τύπος _μελανός_, που είναι μεταπλασμένος από το αρχ. _μέλας (μέλανος)_. Από αυτό το μεταπλασμένο _μελανός_ προέκυψαν τα σημερινά _μελανότερος_ και _μελανότατος_. Πολύ μεταγενέστερος τύπος είναι και το _μελανής_, το οποίο δανείζεται κι αυτό τα παραθετικά του από το _μελανός_.

Τι παρατηρούμε λοιπόν εδώ; Ότι από πολύ νωρίς το _μέλας_ μεταπλάστηκε στο ομαλότερο _μελανός_, πιθανόν ανταποκρινόμενο έτσι στην ανάγκη των ομιλητών να αντιμετωπίσουν αποτελεσματικά τις τριτόκλιτες δυστροπίες του. Ωστόσο, το _μέλας_ παρέμεινε απολιθωμένο στα _μέλας ζωμός_ και _Μέλας Δρυμός_, ενώ από την άλλη το μεν _μελανός_ απέκτησε και μια πανίσχυρη μεταφορική σημασία ("δυσάρεστος, αρνητικός") το δε _μελανής_ ίσως να υπολείπεται σε μεγαλοπρέπεια (σε σχέση με το _μέλας_) στη συνείδηση κάποιων ομιλητών. Έτσι καταλήγουμε να υπάρχουν σήμερα δύο ομαλοί τύποι για το αρχ. _μέλας_ (_μελανός_ & _μελανής_), και παρ' όλ' αυτά να δημιουργείται και τρίτος μεταπλασμένος τύπος, το _μέλανας_, ο οποίος έρχεται να πάει και να κουμπώσει εκεί όπου μέχρι πρότινος επιβίωνε ακόμη το απολιθωμένο _μέλας_ — διότι πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα πάρει ποτέ μερίδιο και από τη χρήση των _μελανός_ και _μελανής_.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 1, 2011)

*Μαύρος Δρυμός* εδώ, σε απόσπασμα επιστολής του Ξενάκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2011)

Κατανοώ απολύτως ότι τώρα εξετάζουμε το θέμα γραμματικά και γλωσσικά, αλλά ελπίζω ότι αντιλαμβανόμαστε επίσης πως η συζήτηση για το μελανότερος/μελανότατος έχει ένα μικρό πραγματολογικό προβληματάκι --κάτι ανάλογο με το λευκότερο λευκό, την ενέδρα στη μέση της πλατείας και άλλα ανάλογα...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] η συζήτηση για το μελανότερος/μελανότατος έχει ένα μικρό πραγματολογικό προβληματάκι...


Μα, αν δεν υπήρχε _πραγματική_ ανάγκη να σχηματιστούν παραθετικά, τότε _δεν_ θα σχηματίζονταν! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2011)

Ναι, πραγματικές _διαφημιστικές_ ανάγκες...


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2011)

Αυτό το νήμα είναι ένα δείγμα του φόρουμ στις καλύτερες στιγμές του. Να ξεκινάει από μια παρατήρηση σύγχρονης γλωσσικής χρήσης, να διευρύνεται σε μια συζήτηση περί του πώς προέκυψε ένας λεκτικός τύπος, να επεκτείνεται σε μια δευτερογενή σημασιολογική εξέλιξή του και να καταλήγει σε σκέψεις ως προς τη φύση των λεξικών. Υπέροχο. Νά γιατί αξίζει να παρακολουθεί κανείς Λεξιλογία.

Μου επιτρέπετε να προσθέσω τα δικά μου; Στην ουσία δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα νέο, το ομολογώ, απλώς να υπογραμμίσω μερικά σημεία που ήδη ακούστηκαν.

Το πώς έγινε η μετάβαση από το _μέλας _στο _μέλανας _το εξήγησε ο Ζάζουλας και είναι το γνωστότατο φαινόμενο του αναλογικού σχηματισμού της ονομαστικής των τριτοκλίτων από την αιτιατική τους, διαδικασία γενική και σαρωτική στη νέα ελληνική, όχι μόνο για τα αρσενικά αλλά και για τα θηλυκά. Έτσι φερειπείν έγιναν ο ανήρ άνδρας, ο χειμών χειμώνας, η μήτηρ μητέρα και η ελπίς ελπίδα. Το ζήτημα είναι το εξής: ότι η μετατροπή δεν έγινε παλαιόθεν. Ο Μέλας Δρυμός και ο μέλας ζωμός είχαν μείνει στην αποθήκη του καθαρεύοντος λεξιλογίου και, όταν ξαναβγήκαν στην αγορά, με την εξάπλωση της εκπαίδευσης και των γνώσεων, χρειάστηκε να υποστούν τη μετατροπή τους με διαφορά φάσης. Τώρα πια, κατά το δικό μου αισθητήριο, δεν υπάρχει ζήτημα, η εξομάλυνση έχει επιτευχθεί και καλά θα κάνουν τα λεξικά να την αναγνωρίσουν. Άρα Μέλανας Δρυμός και μέλανας ζωμός. Η ανάπτυξη του _μελανός _/ _μελανής _αποδεικνύει ότι το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο λειτούργησε, τότε που χρειάστηκε, όπως ακριβώς ήταν το αναμενόμενο.

Η εύστοχη ερώτηση (sarant) είναι γιατί προκρίθηκε ο εκδημοτικισμός της λέξης από τη μεταγλώττισή της. Και η απάντηση που δίνω εγώ είναι ότι έχουμε εδώ μια από εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις που σεβόμαστε μια ονομασία γιατί λειτουργεί όχι κατά περιγραφή (descriptive) αλλά κατ’ απόδοση (ascriptive). Όχι δηλαδή Μαύρο Δάσος, γιατί τέτοια υπάρχουν πολλά, αλλά το μοναδικό εκείνο μαύρο δάσος με το ιδιαίτερο όνομα. Κατά την ίδια δηλαδή λογική που ο πρόεδρος των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών κατοικεί στο Λευκό Οίκο και όχι στο Άσπρο Σπίτι, ή που η Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό κάνει τα μπάνια της στην Κυανή και όχι στη Μπλε Ακτή (όπως μας θύμισε ο Ζάζουλας), ή που μας περιθάλπει ο Ερυθρός και όχι ο Κόκκινος Σταυρός (και οι απομιμήσεις του Λευκός και Κυανούς Σταυρός). Πρόκειται για απολύτως εδραιωμένη απόδοση (Rogerios) ιδίω δικαίω και όχι κατά συγκατάβαση. Και διόλου δεν φτύνω την κακιά μου μοίρα (Costas) που πρέπει να τη μεταχειρίζομαι.

Δεν είναι ίδια η περίπτωση που μας θυμίζεις Δαεμάνε με τις «μαύρες τρύπες». Εκεί όντως πρόκειται για «εξευγενισμό»: υπήρξε, δημιουργήθηκε, ένας όρος τον οποίο οι κρατούντες απέρριψαν επειδή τον θεώρησαν ευτελή. Εδώ, το αντίθετο, ο όρος μεταφέρθηκε από τη λόγια στην κοινή χρήση.

Μαρίνε, ο Μπρεχτ λέει «είμαι από τα μαύρα δάση» (Ich, Bertolt Brecht, bin aus den schwarzen Wäldern. Κακώς ο Μάρκαρης το γράφει με κεφαλαία) και το εννοεί εντελώς αλλιώτικα και όχι ως δηλωτικό γεωγραφικής καταγωγής. Ο ίδιος άλλωστε γεννήθηκε στο Άουγκσμπουργκ της Βαβαρίας.


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2011)

Για μένα το πρόβλημα που με κάνει να φτύνω δεν είναι το Μέλας ή Μέλανας (και μελάνι έχουμε, και μελανούρι, και μελανιάζω, και μελανό σημάδι) αλλά το *Δρυμός*. Επιμένω ότι η λέξη είναι ακατανόητη. Ακόμα και το Εθνικός Δρυμός είναι ασαφές για τον πολύ κόσμο, τι ακριβώς σημαίνει. Δεν είναι λοιπόν το ίδιο με την Κυανή *Ακτή*, ή με τον Ερυθρό *Σταυρό*. Ακτή και Σταυρός, πεντακάθαρα. Από κει και πέρα, αν κάνεις τον Δρυμό Δάσος, δεν θα πεις πια Μέλαν ή Μελανό Δάσος αλλά Μαύρο Δάσος. Τόσο απλά. Όσο για το Μαύρος Δρυμός, που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω: ε, αυτό είναι καλό μόνο για ποίηση, τύπου ας πούμε Εμπειρίκου --χωρίς καθόλου μειωτική διάθεση, απλώς εδώ μιλάμε για κανονική πεζή χρήση.


----------

